# UK Unmarried partner visa evidence



## katyg (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi, 

I & my british partner have been living together for 4.5 years. We're thinking of moving back to UK together and I'll apply for unmarried partner visa. We qualify for the 2 years cohabitation but we're not sure what sort of evidence required and how many of them. I've been told that we have to produce at least 2-3 documents each person per month for the 24 months? The paperwork trail overhere is really bad. Yet we can show:
- yearly rent agreement 
- monthly phone bill to same address
- yearly bank statement to same address
- our record of travelling together
- driving licence to same address
Would you suggest any other important documents? Also as per above does it mean I have to copy my rent agreement 12 times for each year? 

How about the amount of fund? Many thanks for everyone's help.

Thank you.


----------

